# Estimator computer programs?



## dpuchta (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone use an estimator program? I was wondering if keeping the bid at insurance industry standards might cut down on some price bickering.

It occurs to me that GCs might use programs such as these to establish a "base" price and negotiate down from there.

Also, if you use such a program ... which one? I was looking at the XactRemodel program and it looks awesome but a bit pricey.

Thoughts?

Daniel.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I sure there is not a so called program or software to figure out what u need for materials or time , You still have to sit down and do all the figuring out on your own , besides that what two jobs are the same??? All the software i know of you have to enter materials on what you estimate for the job and as for labor any ones guess ,that you will have to decide whether to use the industry's or not...... software is not something magical where u give the square footage of a job and it will figure out the rest for you , how could it possibly know all the unknowns???? A good way to get burned on a job or lose it for over bidding ,,, not to many contractors have the time or patience to haggle on a price , they will usually decide and move on to keep there job on track. Just a thought.


----------

